# The prospect brewing company philadelphia



## danny (Dec 14, 2009)

Another philadelphia find


----------



## danny (Dec 14, 2009)

great condition and cleaned up nicely


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 14, 2009)

Excellent amber Danny.  Sure cleaned up nice and purdy.
 Madpaddla

 There are a couple variants of the bottle correct?


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 14, 2009)

Agreed, that is an attractive bottle! I like the fat top on it.


----------

